# For all the huge Disney lovers! What a place!



## mav (Feb 22, 2012)

http://realestate.yahoo.com/promo/living-large-in-a-new-disney-home.html


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sign me up!  I am sure if I sell all of my timeshares, I can afford it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 22, 2012)

If they build these on castaway Cay, I'm in!!


----------

